# Today is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Today is the day i bring up casual talk about prepping. Here in Nj sometimes(even when its freezing out) well bbq at night and eat inside. So im having one tonight. Im going to bring up sandy and what its done etc. Maybe causal bring in preparing ya know?.. Im having my 3 nieghbors comes with there wives. Wish me luck


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck to you just be careful how much nformation you let out about yourself... Let us know later how things went...


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Watercanlady said:


> Good luck to you just be careful how much nformation you let out about yourself... Let us know later how things went...


this good luck


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes i will for sure. In a way im kinda excited and nervous at the same time. Well see how it goes. I will keep everyone updated. Thanks for all the support


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Casual. Crack a door in conversation and see who opens it wide. Don't forget operational security or you will get bum-rushed by the unprepared when the S is flung by the fan.
Oh, and, have a great time!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Denton,

thanks man


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

good luck, and like others have said..be careful what you reveal. they dont need to know everything right out of the starting gate. this is especially true about your firearms!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh def, i will not reveal much. I just want to get a feel for them :0)


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Denton said:


> Don't forget operational security or you will get bum-rushed by the unprepared when the *S is flung by the fan.*
> Oh, and, have a great time!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Pure Classic!!!!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

survival said:


>


winn that was a altime great


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol hahahahah sure was


----------

